
Red Hat – Why We Voted NO on Java Modules JSR 376 - winteriscoming
https://developer.jboss.org/blogs/mark.little/2017/05/11/why-we-voted-no-on-jsr-376
======
slitaz
What about the part that Java modules would have simplified Java, making it
easier for software that is not over-engineered?

~~~
watwut
How exactly would jigsaw project achieved this?

